# po update Opera z 9.24 na 9.25 flash przestał działać

## Xywa

Jak w temacie. Zrobiłem ostatnio update kernela + emerge -uDN world - co zaktualizowało mi m.i. Opere z wersji 9.24 na 9.25 i od tego momentu przestał działać mi flash.

Mozzila-Firexox-bin działa mi bez zarzutu.

Używam Gentoo pod AMD64.

Reemregowałem dla pewności netscape-flash.

Co zrobić?

----------

## wirus

```
The Opera betas may still have issues with plugins, notably

net-www/netscape-flash. See also https://bugs.gentoo.org/198162
```

EDIT:

wróć - myślałem że używasz opery 9.50.

http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2007/12/19/9-25#comments

```
Originally posted by devil_kin:

Any chance of making the new flash plugin work on linux?

It's very unfortunate that Adobe broke compatibility with the current stable Opera releases... On the bright side, you might want to give the 9.5 snapshots a try, they work with the latest Flash release
```

----------

## akroplas

Xywa: masz system ~arch, czy -arch? I.. ktora wersja netscape-flash?

U mnie na operze 9.50 flash dziala ze stabilnym flashem.

----------

## Xywa

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> Xywa: masz system ~arch, czy -arch? I.. ktora wersja netscape-flash?
> 
> U mnie na operze 9.50 flash dziala ze stabilnym flashem.

 

Używam stabilnej wersji na AMD64 - szczegóły poniżej. Dodam że nie działa mi też java-script - przy logowaniu do banku musiałem używać firefoxa.

Czy przeemergować Opere - czy może zrobić downgrade?

```
*  net-www/netscape-flash

      Latest version available: 9.0.115.0

      Latest version installed: 9.0.115.0

      Size of files: 2,961 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0

```

```
*  www-client/opera

      Latest version available: 9.25

      Latest version installed: 9.25

      Size of files: 41,589 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.opera.com/

      Description:   Opera web browser

      License:       OPERA-9.0

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Jan 2008 09:30:06 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://212.219.56.134/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="pl en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kerberos ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap nas ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vorbis wifi xine xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## argasek

Czy pojawiają się jakieś komunikaty podczas próby odpalenia z konsoli?

----------

## Lord_Raven

Sprobuj downgrade flasha. Wersja 9.0.115.0 nie dziala z opera 9.50, wiec moze podobny problem wystepuje z 9.25

----------

## Xywa

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Czy pojawiają się jakieś komunikaty podczas próby odpalenia z konsoli?

 

Nie. Wszystko OK.

----------

## wirus

a co mówi opera:plugins, widać wtyczkę flasha?

----------

## dziamdziak

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Sprobuj downgrade flasha. Wersja 9.0.115.0 nie dziala z opera 9.50, wiec moze podobny problem wystepuje z 9.25

 

Zrób downgrade lub zastosuj się do tego co piszą na stronach opery: http://www.opera.com/support/search/view/872/

----------

## Xywa

 *wirus wrote:*   

> a co mówi opera:plugins, widać wtyczkę flasha?

 

Zobacz: http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/238/64812296zh8.jpg

----------

## dziamdziak

Przynajmniej mi downgrade pomógł  :Smile: 

----------

